# color changes in DARKER/BLACK dogs...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know we have had links with color changes-- but mostly they are with sable dogs. I would love to see some before and after pictures with Black dogs. of course may be harder to show because the dark dogs are harder to photograph... But Cash has a bunch of white coming into his coat- along his spine and his but and tail and some on his ears - he looks like he is aging and he is only a year and a half. It's almost as if he has reversed ticking gene. His undercoat has also softened to a dark grayish color with a little warmth to it. Of course I am hoping he is in transition to a beautiful blue or charcoal. 

I will try to get some pictures but thought I would throw it out to get some pictures from all of you.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Black and White Parti*

Daisy is the true ink black. At four though, she is getting a few white hairs where she is black and a lot of black hair where she is white. She might turn mostly black at some point. She is probably more of a Pied than a parti. Her beard is turning mostly black, it was very white when she was a puppy. Her litter was half black with white paws and half black and white. Her mom was pure white, her dad black and white. Daisy is actually a niece of Riki, my other dog.

My Silver Parti Riki was pure black and white as a pup. By the end of a year, he had completely silvered. He is four and a half. At times, more black hair comes in on his back mixed with the silver, especially where the harness rubs when we walk. I'll have to go through my files to show you the pics. His mom was silvered, his dad black and white. There is a lot of pure white in their line.

Daisy, ink black, has no red or brown in her coat. Many of my friends with black dogs turn brownish or red streaked. Daisy's black is lovely. One of the truest blacks I have seen. But who knows what will happen as she gets older. You just never know with these dogs.
Linda


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Shelly, you need to get in on this. Little Ollie is getting *brindle *on the back of his little black legs - it's very cute and going to be fun to watch any other changes.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Norah is black. As a puppy she has white "boots" as I liked to call them but they have dissapeared now. Her coat really hasn't made any other noticeable changes. Her black coat is still the same. (Although she is only 6.5 months so change will probably happen eventually)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I've often wondered if it is possible to actually end up with a pure black and white parti? It seems like they turn gray in some areas. Anyone know?
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc's white has silvered considerably, especially on his head and face. His paws and chest are still pretty white, but he has silvered areas on his legs.

Izzy is getting some white hairs here and there on her body which is mostly a dark grey in color. She was black as a puppy, but quickly became a dull, dark grey, not shinny like Doc.

The silvering gene seems pretty strong in Doc....


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cooper is black with white front paws and white on his chest. And he's doing exactly what you're saying. Getting lots of white hair, especially down his back. And they pull out REALLY easy, I've noticed. 
He's also 1.5.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Hey Shelly, you need to get in on this. Little Ollie is getting brindle on the back of his little black legs - it's very cute and going to be fun to watch any other changes.


Yep. Ollie is black and white parti, except over the last month or so he has gotten a good bit of brown on the backs of both his hind legs and just under one of his ears. It's the funniest thing...it's a reddish brown, like collie color brown.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carole, it is definitely possible. I have one true black & white in Martha. Ruger, the dog that I was showing for a friend, is also a true black & white, as is his father.

Missy my photography skills aren't good enough to get pictures to show the difference, but when I had Carlito, he started growing some *white* hairs through his back and tail. Hillary, on the other hand, has true *silvering* happening on just a few select hairs of her tail that make it look like the light is hitting it differently. It is interesting how they change and how they can be so different in _how_ they change.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have to see if I can find some photos of Tucker (Oliver's brother) He was solid black but know he has a white beard


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo is a true B&W Parti too. I asked the breeder upfront about silvering genes in her line. His black parts seem brown in some areas when the sun hits it. Don't know what that is? Is he turning blue?


----------

